# double stacked 1911???



## slagger999 (Aug 22, 2007)

what do you guys think?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

To big of a grip for me. Small hands. That's why I don't have one.


----------



## slagger999 (Aug 22, 2007)

doese any one know where i can find pics. of them by googling it?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd check over at www.1911forum.com. The guns look basically the same, though, except the double-stack gun has a big fat grip area.

I have small hands and dislike them (I actually even use thin grips on regular 1911s), but guys with bigger hands can shoot them well.


----------



## slagger999 (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I never tried one though I'd like to. The thinness of the 1911 is my only gripe with it. I've got big hands. Where do you find magazines for them?


----------



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

This is my PX9707L Springfield High Capacity.It's a discontinued model. Mil-spec loaded. The grip is wider,but I think it gives more stability than the single stack 1911. Maybe it's my big hands.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have a Para 14 kit that I put together using a WWII slide and it shoots great. My friend, with smaller hands, loves this pistol as it shoots such small groups. Regards, Richard 

This is the Para 14 I put together:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have small hands, but my Para P14 is easy to control/shoot good groups with. I don't feel I have to wrap up a firearm to control it. It all comes down to personal preference. Get your hands on one, then decide.:smt023


----------

